# ***My MAC Collection since April 2007***



## rocking chick (Apr 18, 2008)

*13/8/08 - Updated with my haul from Electroflash, Sonic Chic & New View. But this is not my complete collection yet. Still have not take pics of my backups and other MAC. Will update again soon..but I hope you guys wont be too shock with the amount of MES backups I have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*As featured is my MAC Collection. I start collecting MAC since the launch of "Barbie Loves MAC" in 2007,this collection got me seriously addicted to MAC. I bought the full range even though some of the colors really doesn't suits me at all. I also bought backups of tons of Rocking Chick lipsticks & more. 

But I had sold away quite a no. of my MAC makeup esp. the lipsticks and lipglasses. As I don't want them to expire before I can finish using. Hence, my collection is a lot smaller now. 

But I will still continue to buy backups but only for items which won't expire so easily. Eg. my favourite MES,MSF and Mineralize blushers.

So far my favourite collection from MAC is still "Flashtronic" from 2007, love the whole range of MES & MSF. Mercurial is still my No.1 favourite, follow closely by Ether, Lovestone, Quarry, By Jupiter and Tectonic. But now I have a few new favourites: Two to Glow, Hot Contrast, Odd Couple and Sea & Sky. 

Other than MAC, I enjoy some other brands too eg. Jill Stuart (Japan),Aube,Pupa,Kiko,Stila,etc.. too. 

But still MAC is my all time top favourite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





*1st Row - Brightside/Gallery Gal,Play on Plums,Hot Contrast,Sea & Sky
2nd Row - Pink Ingot,Heat Element,Pink Split,Two to Glow,Odd Couple
3rd Row - Interview/Purple-X,Love Connection,Fresh Green Mix,Polar Opposite*





*1st Row - Mi'Lady,Lovestone,Quarry,Illusionary/Burning Ambition,Blacktrack Fluidline
2nd Row - Tectonic,Ether,Mercurial,By Jupiter
3rd Row - Silversmith,Family Silver,Engaging,Earthly Riches,Dark Influence RMH*











































































*This is how I store my MAC - in stackable trays then keep all in drawers.*


----------



## janwa09 (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice collection!


----------



## NatalieMT (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice collection! I starting collecting around about the same time I think.

I really like all your MSFs, they're great! Xxx


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 18, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 18, 2008)

Great collection!  All of your MESs and MSFs are so pretty!  I just love your Quarry and Lovestone!


----------



## sincola (Apr 18, 2008)

It's really a lovely collection!!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 18, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## rocking chick (Apr 19, 2008)

I had added more of my MAC collection pics today


----------



## rocking chick (Apr 19, 2008)

And also my collection from other brands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love baked makeup esp.eye shadows,blushers and msf. So there is also quite a few baked eyeshadows from other brands featured here eg. Pupa,Kiko,Deborah (I got these while on holiday at Italy).


----------



## gardenteaparty (Apr 19, 2008)

nice collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what's the fifth lipglass?


----------



## Susanne (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your nice collection!


----------



## rocking chick (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gardenteaparty* 

 
_nice collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what's the fifth lipglass?_

 
That is Prize Petal from Strange Hybrid


----------



## rocking chick (Apr 21, 2008)

deleted


----------



## melliquor (Apr 21, 2008)

Love your collection.


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 21, 2008)

Pretty collection!


----------



## Eleanor (Apr 24, 2008)

I would love your have your collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 24, 2008)

aww super nice


----------



## rocking chick (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## rocking chick (May 19, 2008)

Added few more items to my MAC collection. 

Lovely Lily pigment
Stowaways quad
Antiquitease Warm Eyes Palette
Pandominium quad
Viz-A-Violet pigment


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 19, 2008)

so many pretty colors


----------



## ylin4985 (May 19, 2008)

So lovely!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the MSFs!


----------



## concertina (May 19, 2008)

Wow! Awesome collection!


----------



## mreichert (May 19, 2008)

Great collection! Those baked e/s look gorgeous!


----------



## rocking chick (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mreichert* 

 
_Great collection! Those baked e/s look gorgeous!_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love love love mineralize/baked makeup esp. eyeshadows.


----------



## rocking chick (Jul 23, 2008)

finally know how to add proper pics


----------



## ali_92 (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice collection!!


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Jul 23, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 23, 2008)

really nice collection


----------



## cuiran (Jul 24, 2008)

wow i love your collection!


----------



## rocking chick (Aug 13, 2008)

Update with new pics


----------

